

RIAA: The Pirate Bay is The Worst of The Worst - anons2011
http://torrentfreak.com/riaa-the-pirate-bay-is-the-worst-of-the-worst-120217/

======
kruhft
I use TPB for as a hub for distributing my own music, and so do a lot of other
unsigned bands. It's not all illegal content.

~~~
paulhauggis
I think you are the exception rather than the rule.

